# Acrylitex



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have any of you guys heard of this or used it?

http://www.acrylitex.com/products.html


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I just went and looked at their homepage, and looked at the gallery. The eleventh slide, the one with the ceiling fan, is not a very good advertisement for their product. I can see the edge of all their run metal.

Looks like an interesting product though.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree Slim. Also noticed some misspelled words on their site. Shouldn't be a reflection on the product. Wondered if it is that good for smooth wall finish.


----------

